# Chemials



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

Post your favorite Flux and Pipe Dope and why. Also does a flux exist that don't smell up the place ????

Favorite Flux are Rectorseal Nokorde, LACO Flux, and Utility Wonder Flux 
I like all three of those because they never let me down, rain or shine. Nokorde or Utiltiy Wonder are my main go toos

Favorite Pipe Dope is Rectorseal Number 5, LACO Slic Tite 
Number 5 is best to apply, but gets runny in summer, and stains everything and my wife hates the smell. Slic Tite is great on black pipe or galvanized pipe or any threaded steel pipe. It is clumpy and hard to apply but cleans up nice and doesn't stain clothes


----------



## hewhodigsholes (Oct 28, 2020)

NoKorode is great stuff. Just gotta stir it back together every so often.

I like the Rectorseal TruBlu. Stains everything in sight, but it's also rated for everything under the sun except O². Never had any issue with it. I've used Oatey Great White on water lines forever. It will actually clean off of most stuff.


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Will said:


> Post your favorite Flux and Pipe Dope and why. Also does a flux exist that don't smell up the place ????
> 
> Favorite Flux are Rectorseal Nokorde, LACO Flux, and Utility Wonder Flux
> I like all three of those because they never let me down, rain or shine. Nokorde or Utiltiy Wonder are my main go toos
> ...


Nokoorde for soldering. Don't spill it when it's hot out. Number 5 sucks in the cold. Go Oatey!


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

The tinning flux makes it near impossible to roast a fitting. Talon dope/tape is grey, blends in much better than bright phucking blue. I like Rectumseal T+2 as well.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

I bought a jar of nuclear grade dope a couple weeks ago. Only used it a couple times. Boy is it slick! You can use a 6" wrench instead of a 12"!!


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

I’ve been liking the nokorode aqua flux, the Hercules pro dope and blue monster t-tape. I would like to try the pre-tinning flux but haven’t seen it in a while at my supply house.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> I’ve been liking the nokorode aqua flux, the Hercules pro dope and blue monster t-tape. I would like to try the pre-tinning flux but haven’t seen it in a while at my supply house.


You still haven't posted an adequate/thorough intro.


----------



## Logtec (Jun 3, 2018)

I got one of these as a free sample From my supplier, turns out to be great. No smell, the flux spreads well even when it’s -20, I haven’t hand any problems with it. When I ran out the supplier said said they never got more, but they still had a box of the samples, so they just gave them to me.


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Logtec said:


> View attachment 131715
> 
> 
> I got one of these as a free sample From my supplier, turns out to be great. No smell, the flux spreads well even when it’s -20, I haven’t hand any problems with it. When I ran out the supplier said said they never got more, but they still had a box of the samples, so they just gave them to me.


A couple years ago the supply house had some idiot salesman bring in a box of solder samples. The guy swore up and down it would be better than the silvabrite 100 we ALL use. They laughed at him. Aside from the fact that very little soldering is done these days, the solder was just 95/5 Tin/Antimony.


----------



## Debo22 (Feb 15, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> I’ve been liking the nokorode aqua flux, the Hercules pro dope and blue monster t-tape. I would like to try the pre-tinning flux but haven’t seen it in a while at my supply house.


My supply house doesn’t carry tinning flux either. I buy it at Home Depot


----------



## OpenSights (Mar 23, 2015)

When we went 100% lead free it was like learning to solder all over again. I heard that tinning flux was the way to go. Tried it, didn’t work for me. I’d honestly have to go out to the truck to see what I use…


----------



## Will (Jun 6, 2010)

I like the Pro Dope too, works really well, price is good too. Cleans up well and looks good on black pipe. Says it can't be used with LP gas some reason, if it could it would be one of my go too. Hercules (oatey now) says it is ok to use on PVC or CPVC so it is not just for metal. Not sure why no propane though.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> You still haven't posted an adequate/thorough intro.


What else would you like to know?


----------



## skoronesa (Oct 27, 2015)

Blue2 said:


> What else would you like to know?


Does it hang to the left or right?


----------



## goeswiththeflow (Feb 24, 2018)

OMG I almost pissed myself.


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

skoronesa said:


> Does it hang to the left or right?


depends on how cold it is


----------



## DDDave (Aug 6, 2014)

Blue2 said:


> depends on how cold it is


Left or right, I don't need to know. But he's ballsy lol


----------



## Blue2 (12 mo ago)

DDDave said:


> Left or right, I don't need to know. But he's ballsy lol


more ballsy when it’s warm that’s for sure.


----------

